
NetBeans 10.0 - pplonski86
https://netbeans.apache.org/download/nb100/index.html
======
spapas82
I remember using netbeans around 15 years ago as a java IDE. Since then I
changed it to eclipse which I also changed to Intellij Idea.

I wasn't aware that netbeans was still developed! Is anybody using it as his
primary java (or other lang) IDE? How is it compared with Intellij Idea and
friends? How resource hungry is it?

~~~
theandrewbailey
I prefer Netbeans for what little Java programming I do anymore. It doesn't
seem more intensive than Eclipse is (I've never used Intellij. I know, I
know). I love Netbeans' code completion engine, in that it takes types into
account, e.g. if it knows that you need a string for this parameter of the
function you're calling, it will suggest string variables first, but in, say,
Eclipse, it will put everything in there alphabetically (down to things like
ints), regardless of type.

~~~
electrum
IntelliJ completion takes into account both type and name. For example, if you
have two string variables, it will suggest the one that matches or is similar
to the method parameter name.

In general, IntelliJ has a lot of features that feel like magic (likely a pile
of smart heuristics that have been added over the years).

------
jaimex2
I still prefer NetBeans having tried the alternatives. Something just makes
sense to me about how certain features worked that I couldn't get comfortable
with in IntelliJ and Eclipse. These included:

\- Jumping around code with clicks on functions

\- The code completion with verbose JavaDoc/comment details

\- The profiling and debugger tools were supper easy to use

\- Automatic Maven dependency management resolutions

------
pjmlp
It still is my favourite Java IDE, even if it has lost quite some love from
the community.

------
badsectoracula
I wish they had an installer and a bundle with JDK that did everything
automatically, as Sun used to provide back in the day. I mean, sure, it isn't
much of a deal to go to netbeans.org, go to apache.netbeans.org, download
netbeans, uncompress it somewhere, go in the bin folder, doubleclick on the
netbeans64.exe, get a weird message about jdk 1.8 not found, go to
adoptopenjdk.org, wtf, google, go to adoptopenjdk.net, answer one million
questions so they give you one link instead of providing a page of all
versions available, download the linked zip file, uncompress it somewhere, go
to system settings->advanced->whatever->path->dialog->whatever to edit the jdk
to path, go back to wherever you had netbeans64, double click it, get same
weird message about jdk 1.8 not found (why doesn't it ask me??), go back to
the netbeans download page to see if there is any info anywhere, go to
netbeans github site, look for the source code of the netbeans launcher, read
the code to see that the launcher uses a configuration file under ..\etc, edit
the configuration file to make it point to the JDK location, try again running
netbeans64.exe, finally have it working, right-drag-drop the exe to the
desktop, rename the shortcut to Netbeans and finally wonder where the world
went wrong.

Sure, not much of a deal, but i don't know, it looks kinda sloppy to me and
i'd like a proper installer.

(ps. just because this is kinda sorta negative, doesn't mean i dislike
netbeans, it is just that i don't have anything positive to say that isn't
already said... well, ok, here is a bit of positiveness: i don't write java
often anymore, but when i do, i prefer netbeans because i like how simple it
feels)

------
blinky1456
Any PHP devs here? what IDEs are you using currently. Is netbeans considered
crummy for modern development?

People keep making offhand comments about it lately, and i wondered if there
is a much better(and free) alternative I am overlooking.

~~~
noir_lord
IntelliJ ultimate with php plugin, it’s basically phpstorm but I also use the
python and some others.

A single unified IDE for everything makes sense to me.

~~~
h1d
Took this route after using PhpStorm for a year or 2 as sometimes I do ruby
and will likely work on Python and Go as well. And after 2 years, you only pay
$7 a month instead of $4 with PhpStorm, which is nothing.

It's especially good if a project contains multiple languages, like core
written in Go and scripts written in Python.

But I do keep Android Studio as that's what Google targets as development IDE
and Googleability helps by using the same app.

~~~
noir_lord
Pretty much the same as me, I'm full stack so the backend is either PHP or
Java, the deploy scripts are ansible (so python/yaml, dev virtualisation is
vagrant so ruby and frontend is ts/html, Intellij has first class support for
all of those.

------
mdaniel
Relevant related post about a NetBeans distribution, which I haven't used but
if you're in this thread then it will likely interest you:

> Show HN: CoolBeans, an IDE distribution -
> [http://coolbeans.xyz/](http://coolbeans.xyz/)
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18758867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18758867)

------
hestefisk
I used Netbeans to develop EJB3 based web applications about 10 years ago on
top of JBoss. At that time it was superior to IntelliJ in terms of code
generation, templates, config support and others. It is not the most beautiful
UX, but it works.

------
vkaku
My beef with Java 11 has been that the detection of Java.dll has not been
perfect for Program Data\Oracle\JavaPath, the IDE installers and common
executables. Did Oracle break something with JDK 11?

------
yakubin
What is the difference between netbeans.org and netbeans.apache.org?

------
suyash
good to hear and congratulations to all who contributed. Any update on
Javascript front?

------
ykevinator
It was the best rails ide.

